# Super fast weight gain?



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Last week my boyfriend came to my house to visit my family, and left our mouse Dante with his parents from last Wednesday until today. When we got back, Dante looked much much larger than usual. He's had the usual amount of food, and it's doubtful that boyfriend's parents gave him anything strange. Dante's tummy is round, and he wasn't moving around much. I took him out and he was super mellow, cuddling on my hand and just chilling, which is a little strange. He's usually cuddly, but frisky and curious. 
I'm worried. He's over a year old now, but aside from this sudden ballooning, he looks nice. Even his coat is better than usual. I definitely would never have the heart to cull him. I'm just hoping he ate a big dinner. Any suggestions?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm afraid the only time I ever had a mouse suddenly start getting big either it was a pregnant doe or a tumor. I hope its not too bad for him


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought of a tumor,which is why I asked. He's more frisky today, but I'm still keeping an eye on him. I'm not going to handle it well if he does end up going south. He's my baby.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Good news is I had a doe that had a tumor in her belly, it developed when she was about 7 months old. She lived to a year and a half. She never seemed bothered by it she just went to sleep one day and never got up. I hope if it is a tumor that your male goes like her, live happy for some time then pass in his sleep. Any chance you can consult a vet?


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Just an update: Dante's still very sluggish, but he's drinking lots and eating as well. He's especially keen on dry toast. I've got him in my pocket right now, wrapped in his cozy sock that he sleeps with. He's just so sleepy, it worries me. It almost looks like he lost the sudden weight, which makes me wonder if it was an obstruction that passed or something. His rear was a little messy the other day, and his poops were smaller and yellow. I wake up every day and pray he'll be okay when I go to check on him. UGH!

I just checked out his back end again, and decided to do a little cleaning. His testicles aren't there! Empty sack area is there, but the actual testicles are not in them. What's wrong with my boy???


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

It looks like Dante's on his way out. He was improving for a while, but he's cold now, and lethargic. I'm trying to be with him, but its hard when you don't know exactly when it will happen. Poor baby. I love him so much.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...hope he hangs in there for you


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Dante passed away last night. I don't know where I'll ever find another wonderful boy like him.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. These fragile little creatures live such a short time


----------

